# Hundrends of games and software for 2$ a peice from PC games to encylopedia's!



## flame1117

*Hundrends of games/software for 2$ a peice from PC games to encylopedia's!*

Heres the deal. Everything goes by these rules on pricing, UNLESS the price is stated by the software.
ALL GAMES ARE 5$ a peice.
Buy 5 and they are 4$ a peice.
buy 10 and they are 3$ a peice
buy 20+ and they are 2$ a peice
Just ask, prices canbe changed, negatiable.
If you plan on getting allot more then 20, let me know and we can work out a deal

ALL PRICES ARE OBO and NEGATIOBLE

THESE ARE ALL CD-ROMS

Sonic CD
Midtown Madness 2
StarLancer
JazzJackrabbit 2
Majesty:The Fantasy Kingdom sim GOLD EDITION(Kind of like Ageof Empires, but better)
Age Of Empires
Age of Empires 2:The Age of the Kings
Strife(First Person Shooter, single player, possible also multiplayer)
Cook'n 2000(loads of recipes, not a game)
School House Rock, 3ed and 4th Grade Essentials(Where'd this come from?)
Hoyle SOLITAIRE (lots of differnt ones)
NECRODOME
Ohio Distinctivee Osftware(some child thing, for kids) VOL 1.
Where in the USA is carmen sandiego?
Where in the WORLD in carmen Sandiego?
YOU DONT KNOW JACK:Movies
YOU DONT KNOW JACK: Volume 2:
YOU DONT KNOW JACK:Volume 4:The Ride.
Computons Encyclopdia 1999 DELUXE
Comptons New century Encyclopdia and Referance Collection II
Games worlds 2000GAMES WOLUME 2 12$
A Bug Lifes, Action game
Twins In Trouble(RPG)
Zodiac Game pack, 8 classic games like DOOM
PONG, not just your regluar pong :]
SPLATT, arcade style game
The Humans(???)
DOOM(free bonus of HERTIC)
PRESSURE DROP
Evasive action(plan game, like a driving game, expet with a plane)
Virtual K'NEX
Activision's ARARI 2600 CLASSICs, 30 games!!!! 12$
Pro Pinball: The Web
821VSD : DRIVER(I'm assuming this is a driver for some hardware, but who knows)
Earthworm Jim
SCIENTIFIC AMERICAN:The amteur SCIENTIST
Reader Rabbits, Learn-To-Read(another kids thing)
The THIRD Dimention(cool little thing, hard to explain)
white wolf16 games! series 22, includes Monster Bash & Crystal CAVES! 18$
 Raymans Learning Center(another kids thing, but fun to play)
NASCAR RACING
Simon & Schuster New Millennuim Encylpedia DELUXE edition
SONIC 3D BLAST
Cyclones
Diablo
Micey & Friends print studio!(pictures, coloring books, different printable things)
Looney tunes phoyoprint studio(same as above, but also works with photos)
BODY WORKS 3.0 AN ADVENTURE IN ANATOMY
MATH BLASTER:In shearch of spot.
PC-SIG games(over 200 games, or more)
Art Dibbler 2.1
windows '95 Action games, more then 60 games! 8$
Laura Bow in THE DAGGER OF AMON RA
Baulders Gate CHAPERTS 1&2
CYBER SWINE: Part Cop, Part Machine, FULL boar hero. this is one of those movies, that you yes to choosewhat happends, like press up to chase after the criminal, or press down to let him go or press left to shoot him, and this is not a little kid one, its for older people)
SEGA SMASH PACK(8 games) 8$
games include
-SUPERSHINOBE
-ALTERD BEAST
-VECTORMAN
-OUTRUN
-GOLDEN AXE
-SONC SPINBALL
-PHANTASY STAR 2
-COLUMNS

Thats the first half of what I'm selling,and most of it will be newer software then what is already posted.. I'll type the rest out later today. Check back to see what else ther is!

I will ship. 4$ to ship up to 5 games, and 6$ to ship up to 15 games. and 8$ for anything higher.

EDIT:can a mod chnage the title to "Hundrends of games/software for 2$ a peice from PC games to encylopedia's!" I want the / instead of the and so it shos up on the preview thing if your on the index of the forum.


----------



## flame1117

Bump, I;m to lazy for the other half.


----------



## dragon2309

ther
chnage
shos

Heh, i think you just blew your current mission, nice one. But more on topic, they are pretty cheap, are they legit or copies or what.


----------



## flame1117

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> ther
> chnage
> shos
> 
> Heh, i think you just blew your current mission, nice one. But more on topic, they are pretty cheap, are they legit or copies or what.


That was a post from before the missoin.

They are just old CD's that i dont use anymore. I'll play one everyonce and a while, but i could just use the space i have like 8 CD racks of at LEAST 50 each, and MAX 200. I just need to clear out some space.

they are ALL LEGIT and have the original CD and case and the CD design thing on top. They might be scrathed a little or something, if your interested in a certain one, ask and i'll see if its scrathed and how bad, and i'll test it to make sure it workes, but then all "should"


----------



## dragon2309

where abouts do you live, cos shipping to UK might be a bit hefty if your in the US or something.


----------



## flame1117

Yeah i'm in the US, It might not be to much snail-mail shipping, if you give me your postal code and how much you would want, I can give you a online quote.


----------



## Geoff

did you add the rest of the games yet?  Im not sure cause it says edited but still says u will add more later.


----------



## Adam Warren

I may get a couple if you just send the cd and manuals and what not. if you send the case and shit it will cost alot in shipping.


----------



## flame1117

I can do that, I'll just put like a tissue inbetween them so they don't scratch each other.


----------



## flame1117

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> did you add the rest of the games yet?  Im not sure cause it says edited but still says u will add more later.



Nope,I not to lazy... If there any thing specfic your looking for? like a type of game? I dont feel like sorting though it all, that day i was in a ambishous mood


----------



## Adam Warren

*H*mmm, i shall get back to you soon flame. Far to tired right now to type!


----------



## flame1117

No problem, Just let me know, and i'll be off to try and find the Cd's in the pile lol, the sad part is half the time i never put them back in the right cases.... lol as long as i make a couple bucks and get rid of some stuff i dont use, I dont, mind.


----------



## redrider773

Hell, I'll take AOE: Age of Kings and Doom off your hands, for $9 together.


----------

